# New Member



## thermonuclear (Feb 14, 2021)

Greetings to all, new member from New Zealand. Recently bought a Mk.1 3.2 litre TT and am looking forward to getting to know the community here. Complete novice to TT's so hopeful you will all keep me on the straight and narrow as the problems ... sorry, "unique running features" inevitably make themselves known to me!

thermonuclear


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF & MK1 ownership.
Hoggy.


----------



## thermonuclear (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks Gents.


----------

